# One more drum switch question



## AcfarmerNH (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello,

My father gave me a South  Bend 9A lathe sans motor years ago and its been sitting idle in my shop but I've decided that its time to get it into working order.  I've been reading through the cleaning and restoration threads and am ready to power it up.  As it didn't have a motor when I received it, I picked up a single phase 1/2 hp dual voltage Marathon motor from Tractor Supply and a drum switch off ebay.  Specifications for each are below:

Motor:   Marathon 56c17f5325a
Drum Switch:  Relay and Control Logic RS-1A-SH

In reading the available drum switch threads, most of these motors seem to be either 4 or 7 wire units...if I am reading the diagram correctly, I have nine.  I'd like to wire this for the low voltage option (115v) and need some help with the wiring as well as understanding the rotation reversing with the black and read wires.  I've included some photos below and would appreciate any help you could offer.

thanks
Mike


----------



## GrayTech (Dec 28, 2018)

For single direction the wiring is easy. Group the motor wires together as per diagram. I don't think you can reverse direction of this motor using the drum switch as black and red leads have to change groups in the motor wiring before line 1 and 2 go to the switch. 

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Needham (Dec 28, 2018)

Q. How many terminals on the switch? A photo..?
I built Rotary Switches for Blue Line, Salzer and Telux, in a past life.
Mark Needham


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 28, 2018)

*Here you go..
i hope it helps out*







to explain..

L1 is the incoming power neutral leg- White- it is connected to motor P1
Motor BLUE is shorted (coupled to) Motor T1
Motor Orange and Motor P2 are coupled together and extended to drum switch terminal 4
Motor White and Motor Yellow are coupled together and extended to drum switch terminal 3
Motor Red is extended to drum switch 5
Motor Black is extended to drum switch 1
L2 is the incoming power hot leg-Black- it is connected to drum switch 3 (along with Motor White and Motor Yellow)


----------



## AcfarmerNH (Dec 28, 2018)

Mark Needham said:


> Q. How many terminals on the switch? A photo..?
> I built Rotary Switches for Blue Line, Salzer and Telux, in a past life.
> Mark Needham



The switch has six terminals.

thanks
Mike


----------



## AcfarmerNH (Dec 28, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


> *Here you go..
> i hope it helps out*
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you... I will give this a try over the weekend.  I appreciate the help


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 28, 2018)

if the motor turns the opposite of the intended direction, swap the positions of red and black at the drum switch or wherever convenient.
you can email me at 
ulmadoc@gmail if you need any assistance


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 28, 2018)

Shouldn't L2 open when switch is in center off position?
mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 28, 2018)

That’s why I suggested the 2 pole switch before the drum switch


----------



## Mark Needham (Dec 29, 2018)

OK. *Be carefull*. There are a 100 ways the switch could be built. It is not a switch I have had to play with!
They all do the same thing, Power one phase, the same for F and R, but reverse the polarity of the other windings., in FWD or REV.   
I think Ulma Doctor has it. 

But, I am not as sure as I usually am????!????!!!!
Mark Needham


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 29, 2018)

I think it can be wired so that the motor stops in center off and you wouldn't need a second switch- didn't we just do this a couple days ago? 
Let me check my notes and get back
mark


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 29, 2018)

That darned thermal protector always throws everyone for a loop- this hookup should work and shut off the motor in center off position;
For 120 volts operation:
Line neutral to motor P1
Motor T1 to Blue and insulate
P2 to drumswitch 1
Orange to drumswitch 2
Black to drumswitch 3
Red to drumswitch 4
White and Yellow to drumswitch 6
Line hot to drumswitch 5
swap red and black if necessary for proper cw/ccw
Mark


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 29, 2018)

Here is your motor internally, wired for 120 volt:


And the drumswitch connections: (hockey-stick style contacts)


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 29, 2018)

And if you wanted to wire it for 240 volts instead of 120v (recommended for efficiency and long switch life):


	

		
			
		

		
	
Mark
Note: N.C. = no connection


----------



## AcfarmerNH (Dec 29, 2018)

Mark - I will give this a try tomorrow.  Thanks again

Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 29, 2018)

Good deal, let us know if it doesn't work- remember you have to let the motor come to a stop before you reverse it
M


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Dec 30, 2018)

OK. I stay confused with all this. From Mike's pictures we have a diagram of the barrel switch as seen again here. 




I direct my question to the Internal Connections portion. Are the 1 - 2 & 5 - 6 connections open in the OFF position? I get that the 1 - 3 connection in forward becomes the 2 - 4 in reverse & so forth. I just always ohm out my switch positions to be sure of what I have before I start wiring. I just don't speak this particular language. Electric generation & power transmission I speak - & cars! Just curious to learn.


----------



## AcfarmerNH (Dec 30, 2018)

Brockwood - With this switch, there are not any contacts closed in the OFF position.. .all six are open.

Markba633csi - your diagram is post #13 worked perfectly - thank you.  I need to rework the motor mount now but its operation is getting closer.

Everyone else - thanks for the input and guidance, much appreciated.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 30, 2018)

You're very welcome- enjoy the site and your Southie
PS make sure the motor has a good ground wire, and the drumswitch case as well


----------

